# Proctopexy; perineal approach  CPT 45541



## conniealso (Aug 23, 2012)

From the CPT descriptions I have found, this procedure is done either abdominally or rectally.  Providers in my area are performing vaginally as well.  Can someone clarify this for me?  Thanks.


----------

